
YouTube is being rebuilt with Web Components and Polymer - Liriel
https://react-etc.net/entry/youtube-is-being-rebuilt-on-web-components-and-polymer
======
ergo14
A very good decision, Polymer is a breeze to work with. It also shows that
google is very confident in it.

------
socceroos
Polymer has been a very opinionated framework. It really seems in the last ~6
months that they're really moving back to their web component roots and being
less of a rigid framework and more of a library with 'best practices'.

They're still a bit under-cooked on their data-binding stuff in my opinion -
I've found it a bit unstable and hard to use (there could be some causation
going on there).

~~~
ergo14
Opinionated? I've been mixing it with jquery and other libraries just fine.
Its really relatively small piece of code (if you rule out the polyfills).

------
ciokan
Other than web components not being fully supported yet by browsers is there
any other downside to this compared to react+redux/vuejs or angular? I'm just
asking as I haven't tried polymer until now but I'm pretty familiar with the
mentioned fw's.

~~~
euyyn
For the browsers that don't fully support components yet, Polymer should take
care of it for you.

------
emodendroket
I guess it doesn't say much for their confidence in angular 2 that they don't
actually use it for anything.

~~~
socceroos
I think web components are a step sideways (and forwards) from libraries like
Angular. Not necessarily that they don't have confidence in them, but more
that they're taking a punt with what they perceive to be the next evolution.

